# First Time Python Owner



## siobahan (Apr 30, 2017)

hi  I'm wanting to get a snake to add to our family. It's something I've wanted for years and I'm now in the position to get one. I've been doing lots of research but I'm still unsure on what snake would be most suitable. I have two kids aged nine and eleven who would like to be able to help look after it. We live in Perth, WA. 

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## siobahan (Apr 30, 2017)

I really like the sound and look of womas. I'm also drawn to carpet pythons but have been a little put off by reading they can be nippy. My partner likes the stimmies


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 30, 2017)

Both would be fine for a first snake. 
Talk to Mathew Harris. Top man and a breeder from Perth.
Just remember you can only get animals from WA, no import from other states.


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 1, 2017)

There's quite a few hatchling Stimson's and Carpet Pythons available at the moment. Many of which at very reasonable prices. A few older specimens too. Woma Pythons are a little more expensive but their price has gone down quite a bit. Why not check out the upcoming Reptile Expo? There will be many pythons available for sale. Also provides as a good opportunity to view whatever species may interest you and your family.

Or perhaps get all three species?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 1, 2017)

Sorry Oshkii, I forgot you were in WA


----------



## alex.snaith (May 1, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> There's quite a few hatchling Stimson's and Carpet Pythons available at the moment. Many of which at very reasonable prices. A few older specimens too. Woma Pythons are a little more expensive but their price has gone down quite a bit. Why not check out the upcoming Reptile Expo? There will be many pythons available for sale. Also provides as a good opportunity to view whatever species may interest you and your family.
> 
> Or perhaps get all three species?


More expensive than carpets?!?!??!?! I picked up another woma for $200, carpets are around $300 for nice ones!


----------



## siobahan (May 1, 2017)

All are affordable for me. It's just hard to choose!!! When is the reptile expo?


----------



## siobahan (May 1, 2017)

I feel I'm best starting out with a hatchling. Is that generally what people start with?


----------



## siobahan (May 1, 2017)

I must add that size doesn't intimidate me. I like big animals, I have macaws and huge dogs haha


----------



## alex.snaith (May 1, 2017)

If size doesnt worry you, just get a hatchling black headed pythons - puppy dog tame provided they get handled a fair bit, and fantastic eaters. plus they look sick aswell - if price doesnt worry you get an axanthic! Pauls_pythons breeds them im pretty sure...

@Pauls_Pythons dont you love black headed pythons!


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 1, 2017)

siobahan said:


> I feel I'm best starting out with a hatchling. Is that generally what people start with?


It's always best to get hatchlings ,they grow with you and you both learn from each other plus it's so much fun watching them grow .


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 1, 2017)

alex.snaith said:


> If size doesnt worry you, just get a hatchling black headed pythons - puppy dog tame provided they get handled a fair bit, and fantastic eaters. plus they look sick aswell - if price doesnt worry you get an axanthic! Pauls_pythons breeds them im pretty sure...
> 
> @Pauls_Pythons dont you love black headed pythons!



I might have one or 2 alex. Fantastic animals


----------



## alex.snaith (May 1, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> I might have one or 2 alex. Fantastic animals


Agreed, I only keep Woma's and love them so I can't imagine how much fun black heads are ahaha


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 1, 2017)

In Western Australia Woma Pythons range from $300-$600, depending on colour/pattern and what people deem as desirable. Iv'e seen Black Headed Pythons in their low thousands, some cheaper, some more expensive. Again it depends on colour, pattern, locality. It's also worth mentioning that Black Headed Pythons are category 4, and can't be a beginner's snake here.

The Reptile Expo is on the 16th of July. Just type it in Google and you'll have all the information you need.

I keep Carpet Pythons, but that's what I like. I have fond memories of them from my childhood.


----------



## alex.snaith (May 1, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> In Western Australia Woma Pythons range from $300-$600, depending on colour/pattern and what people deem as desirable. Iv'e seen Black Headed Pythons in their low thousands, some cheaper, some more expensive. Again it depends on colour, pattern, locality. It's also worth mentioning that Black Headed Pythons are category 4, and can't be a beginner's snake here.
> 
> The Reptile Expo is on the 16th of July. Just type it in Google and you'll have all the information you need.
> 
> I keep Carpet Pythons, but that's what I like. I have fond memories of them from my childhood.


Ahh didnt realise in WA


----------



## siobahan (May 1, 2017)

I bought a south west carpet python from a very reputable breeder. I spent a lot of time there and got to handle stimmies, womas and the carpet pythons both hatchling and adults of each species. Fell in love with one of the carpet hatchlings!!! Now I just need to get my licence and I can bring him/her home


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 1, 2017)

good luck with your new family member,hopefully you will have many years full of good times with your scaley friend.Remember they live longer than a dog or cat so you have a long term relationship to look forward to,


----------

